# SSMTP/Push Event Notifications from FreeBSD



## AntonW (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi all,

I'm fishing for pointers on what people in the FreeBSD community use to conveniently track maintenance alerts from the system.  I've been using SSMTP for a few years and forwarding system emails into a gmail account so they may be conveniently viewed from anywhere (and that has been a workable solution).  Just was wondering if there was a port that works like SSMTP, but forwards to an IRC or slack channel?  Or maybe there's some easier way to manage these notifications that all the cool kids know about?

For some background Google has been nagging me that it plans on removing the less secure login option that I've been (ab)using to interface SSMTP to send daily security run and the occasional smartd email.  I've been using SSMTP to forward system emails used to keep an eye on my ZFS-based NAS since 10.3-RELEASE.  For the most part 99.9% of these system messages have been ignored, but there was that one message that let me know that there were smart errors on a drive that needed to be replaced and resilvered...  So I'd like to keep the functionality and am interested in hearing if there's some better way to manage these messages.

I could setup and host my own email server, but I'm a particularly lazy system administrator and want to try the easiest solutions first.

Thanks,
-AntonW


----------



## leebrown66 (Apr 28, 2022)

My google business account recently blew away my SMTP AUTH capability.  Google's recommendation is to use their API, forcing me to look for alternatives.  That's used for my Nagios and backup messages.

I opted to create an email relay on Vultr which I use as my smart host instead.  It's cheap and there's limits, but it's workable for me.  YMMV of course.

Make sure to setup DKIM and SPF, if you've not already done so.


----------

